# utilisation de la batterie ou branchement sur secteur?



## caroline0123 (3 Octobre 2005)

re bonjour j aimerai avoir un autre petit conseil. lorsqu on utilise son ibook chez soit vaut il mieux l 'utiliser en le branchant sur le secteur ou non. il y en a qui me disent qu il vaut mieux le laisser se décharger completement et d'autres qui me disednt que ca l abime et qu il vaut mieux le mettre sous secteur . et bien maintenant je ne sais plus quoi faire ! 
bonne soirée


----------



## carter (3 Octobre 2005)

très bonne question! jme pose la meme


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2005)

Un peu de lecture


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2005)

et surtout ce sujet, on essais de regroupé les sujets batteries, merci ne pas en ouvrir des tonnes


----------



## Tangi (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Voici quelques réponses que je peux apporter en plus de celle évoquées...

A la première utilisation il faut laisser la batterie se décharger entièrement puis la recharger... C'est un principe très général qui concerne tout ce qui peut comporter une batterie : téléphone portable, baladeur, ordinateur portable, etc...

Mais j'imagine bien que vous n'êtes plus dans cette situation...

Donc soit vous utiliser la batterie, et dans ce cas mieux vaux la laisser se décharger entièrement avant de la recharger, ou alors, vous brancher le portable sur le secteur... Si vous optez pour la deuxième solution il vaudra mieux retirer la batterie... Brancher son portable sur le secteur, en laissant la batterie en place peut la détériorer, et l'usera plus vite...

Voili, voilou...

...


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et surtout ce sujet, on essais de regroupé les sujets batteries, merci ne pas en ouvrir des tonnes



Ca serait bien de rajouter le lien de JPTK dans le sujet généraliste 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture



En effet, les discussions que tu as fermé ce matin n'avait pas trouvé de réponses dans ce dit sujet.


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien de rajouter le lien de JPTK dans le sujet généraliste




justement c'est le sujet généraliste   rappel un sujet dédier batterie et ouvert a tous est en haut des forums maintenant


----------

